# My Biggest CCO Haul ever!!!!!!!



## michthr (Mar 28, 2009)

... well considering that my last CCO haul was like 2 items when I wasn't really into collecting MAC, I did some major damage when I was finally able to go back down to the closest CCO to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I serisouly think that Canada needs to get some CCO's.... what do you think my Canadian friends? haha 
okay here is my massive haul (I might add pics later if i have time)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Blushes*
X Rocks
Spaced Out

MSF natural with shimmer in medium
SAK's Brush set with the full size 187, 263, 222 and 168
224 brush
Softnote Tendertone

*Lipglass*
Sock Hop (soo excited for this one!)
Soft and Slow (from neo sci fi)

*Eyeshadows*
Glamour Check
Go
Bold & Brazen
Evening Aura
Magnetic Fields
Poisen Pen
Loutusland
Signed, Sealed

And some other things that I picked up that Canada dosn't have

-Sonia Kasik Blender Sponge (seriously the BEST thing ever! makes putting on foundation EFFORTLESS!!!)
-Loreal Hip eye Khol in black
-NYX Jumbo shadow penciels in Milk, Cottage Cheese and iced mocha (they dont have these colours here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

OKay I think that is everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So excited to play with my new goodies! (ps, I am so done buying makeup, I serisouly have spent TOOOO much over the last couple of months haha well im done at least until Rose Romance comes out!)


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 28, 2009)

nice stuff!! which CCO did you go to?


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome haul!  I am glad that you found so many good things at the Seattle CCO!!  I hope that you had a fun stay at the casino!


----------



## Ziya (Mar 29, 2009)

That's a great haul Michtr! I am so sad I couldn't go! I have a huge term project due on tuesday and I had to skip my trip and work on that today..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I asked my friends to pick up some stuff for me though so hopefully I get some goodies...my wish list was the Saks brush set, enough said, and X-Rocks
Where in Canada are you from? I was going down from the Surrey/Vancouver area...we definitely need a CCO up here man! this is annoying..
Please post pictures if you can! I'd love to cover 'em in drool!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 29, 2009)

You got some great things!!!! Enjoy it!!!


----------



## michthr (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_nice stuff!! which CCO did you go to?_

 
Seattle Premium Outlets, in Tulalip, WA

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Awesome haul! I am glad that you found so many good things at the Seattle CCO!! I hope that you had a fun stay at the casino!_

 
Yes I did! lol to bad I'm not old enough to gamble down there but its okay, i would rather spend my money then lose it in the casino! (i think that im going to plan another trip in january when i do turn 21 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_That's a great haul Michtr! I am so sad I couldn't go! I have a huge term project due on tuesday and I had to skip my trip and work on that today..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I asked my friends to pick up some stuff for me though so hopefully I get some goodies...my wish list was the Saks brush set, enough said, and X-Rocks
Where in Canada are you from? I was going down from the Surrey/Vancouver area...we definitely need a CCO up here man! this is annoying..
Please post pictures if you can! I'd love to cover 'em in drool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i went down from the surrey/vancouver as well haha and i know what you mean about term projects... i had one due last tuesday before i went away and then a midterm on the monday but the good thing is that there is only 3 more weeks of school!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You got some great things!!!! Enjoy it!!!_

 
Thanks!


----------



## jolener (Mar 29, 2009)

yeah we definitely need more CCO's, I have to drive like approximately 7-8 hours to get to one >.<

great haul though!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i love sock hop, definitely one of my favs.


----------



## nunu (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh wow amazing stuff!
enjoy


----------



## jennyfee (Mar 29, 2009)

Great haul!! Also agree that we need CCOs in Canada
Just one thing: I live in Québec, and we do have HIP products and NYX as well! Maybe u don't near where u live, but maybe u don't need to go that far for awesome NYX products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine are sold at the drugstore!! (I know right??)


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ooh, I want Soft N' Slow! Enjoy your haul!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 29, 2009)

WOW!!! Great finds! <33

I have most of the stuff you mentioned they so = love!!


----------



## Ziya (Mar 29, 2009)

Soft and Slow is my HG MLBB lipgloss!! A couple months ago I found all of the Neo Sci-fi l/g at the MAC freestanding in Metrotown...but they were full price so ...lol 
NYX is sold at Save on Foods and Pharmasave in B.C. The selection in Canada is not as extensive I find. Pharmasave had a lot of really cool Nyx stuff though...
HiP is the same! We have most of the e/s, but the shadestick dupes were a limited promotional item as were the gel eyeliners and mascara.  I saw some pigments and cream color bases at London Drugs in the clearance bin. Also I found a couple l/g at Shoppers Drug mart...but no sight of a foundation, blush or kohl yet.. I want that kohl and more gel e/l!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice haul! I so want to go back to my CCO and get more MAC!


----------



## michthr (Mar 29, 2009)

yeah the store that i work at has a pretty good selection of NYX but for some reason all the save ons that i go to or the pharmasaves didnt have the colours that i picked up down in the states 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 same for the HIP stuff, we have some things but i havent seen any eye khols down here...i think back east though in toronto and ontario you guys have more of a selection then us west coasters


----------



## michthr (Mar 29, 2009)

ps a couple weeks before i went away my store was getting rid of a whole slew of NYX products and i was able to pick up a whole bunch of single shadows, eyeliners and lip liners for only $1!!!!!! pretty awsome!


----------



## Ziya (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh my! which store was that? I wonder if they still have some..I've never been able to track down any lipliners or lipsticks...I know a pharmasave that has a limited collection of their l/g and jumbo lip pencils....but thats it for lipstuffs


----------



## sundaram (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow! Great haul! I'm jealous


----------

